
NO To Wiretapping the Internet: FBI Director Visits Silicon Valley - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/01/no-to-write-tapping-100s-of-millions-of-non-americans-fbi-director-visits-silicon-valley-seeks-wiretapping.html
======
ArabGeek
"firms would have to design systems to intercept and unscramble encrypted
messages. Services based overseas would have to route communications through a
server on United States soil where they could be wiretapped.”

there are 100s of millions of non Americans who use facebook and Google they
did not have a say in electing the government who will wiretap them. let alone
most Americans refuse such government spying

